# Amazing murder plot, a true possible Sherlock Holmes villain



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2015)

THe more I read about this man's conspiracy details, I get amazed.
Such planning and execution...wow!

Bengaluru Techie, Arrested for Hoax Calls, Says He Killed Wife: Police

Gokul?s five-year plan to do away with Anuradha and Jose - Bangalore Mirror
(read in details here)


> It was a plan devised so meticulously over five years that everyone believed in whatever he orchestrated - everyone, including the city police, fell for his ploys. And the plan's strategist, techie MG Gokul, almost achieved his objective of winning back and marrying his old college love Karuna (name changed to conceal her identity); in the bargain even "doing away" with his wife and easily making his ex-cop father-in-law believe in his 'innocence' while blaming his own dead daughter for being 'vicious' and of having a 'loose character'.



So, I'll just point out what he did.

Goal: to marry college time girl friend who is now married.


Takes transfer to GF's city i.e. bangalore.
Comes to know his wife Anuradha's extra marital affair
Uses this to plot Anuradha's murder
Creates two fake mail IDs
One as 'baba' and another as 'asha'
Anuradha trusted 'baba' and told her personal stuff
In hte 'asha' id he claimed himself as astrologer
From 'asha' id he (Gokul) asks Anuradha to send Anuradha and her bf's nude photo
Anuradha provides
Later Anuradha got instruction to drink alcohol on some yagna
When she was drunk, Gokul hit her with an idol which killed her
he claimed to neoghbors that she was drunk and got hit on his when could not balance
informed Anuradha's parent about her extra marital affair and even showed the nude pic.
chapter 1 closed
Coming back to bangalore
to assumed an archbishop from Goa(typical identity theft, the person did exist once but now dead)
kept on mailing his(Gokul) gf to break her marriage in hte name of that archbishop
mailed Saju (GF's husband) from that mail id (this didn't work)
Then managed to get Saju's passport and 10th or 12th marksheet
bought SIM card in Saju's name
threatned a Delhi businessman demanding money
called bangalore airport and threatened to blast airport and flights
BUT, got caught here.

I'm amazed by his planning and execution. So much calculation but I guess he was losing hope and getting frustrated for not being able to convince his love interest.
Some hurried steps and got caught.


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2015)

Ya. Read about him.. Where we worked?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2015)

Flash said:


> Ya. Read about him.. Where we worked?



Newpapers claimed he worked in IBM but IBM clarified he worked with some service providers. Name not mentioned.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow. 

Bollywood movie with this plot confirmed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2015)

lol at techie title. Newspaper doing shitty reporting.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> lol at techie title. Newspaper doing shitty reporting.


Pretty much everyone working in IT is a techie.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't believe anything about blore.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I don't believe anything about blore.



You were there for a long time (or still there?)


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2015)

*www.facebook.com/gokul.mechery


----------



## icebags (Sep 10, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> I'm amazed by his planning and execution. So much calculation but I guess he was losing hope and getting frustrated for not being able to convince his love interest.
> Some hurried steps and got caught.



did u check if he made algorithms or DFDs for this ?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2015)

icebags said:


> did u check if he made algorithms or DFDs for this ?



He obviously had a documented DFD or UseCase diagram for this.

Four fake identities along with his own, and managing all of them was obviously not easy.
I doubt if he had it all in his mind.

Or a simple explanation is he's just bluffing everything.


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2015)

thanks for tl;dr rhitwick.

next Mahesh Bhatt movie.

Murder 7, Jism 5.... any name would do.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> You were there for a long time (or still there?)



1 year. It is my hometown. It was pleasant and calm about 20-25 years ago. Now it is in the stone age. 
Don't believe because the law-keeping machinery is totally incompetent, the officials are corrupt, and the mentality of everyone involved is just kam chalao and avoid anyone asking questions. There are so many mysterious unresolved crimes.


----------

